# Picking out your millstone



## ReformedWretch (Apr 27, 2005)

You have a child in your home for three years. She´s done great, getting better day by day, month by month. You´ve watched her grow from a young, confused, little girl into a strong, goal minded, moral, young lady. You´ve grown to love her and she you. This is what childcare was all about to my wife and me. Building relationships with hurt, abused, neglected, children and guiding them into a brighter future than they ever thought possible. Giving them what they needed to know, that they were special and just as good as anyone else no matter what kind of life they´ve lived. No matter what kind of experiences they have been through.

Now, all of that doesn´t mean that they will be perfect angels, but most times it does mean that they will experience few "œmajor" situations behaviorally. Of course all teenagers are going to make mistakes, but if they know that they are loved, supported, and that the people who feel that way about them have high expectations of them, more often than not, they will strive to meet them. If they know that someone honestly believes in them, and loves them, they will strive to do their best. Loving and supporting hurting kids is wonderful, if done correctly.

Read The Rest Here: http://christcenteredkids.blogspot.com/


----------

